# Hens with naked backs



## Wally (Nov 14, 2013)

Our hens have naked backs which we're thinking is caused by our rooster mounting them. One hen's back is getting very red in the bald spot. What do we do to stop this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remove the rooster until the feathers grow back and if he goes back to tearing them up put him up again and retrict access. Or rehome him.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

They make saddles for this reason. google chicken saddles and find a pattern if you can sew or find someone who can make them. You can remove the hen for awhile and maybe the roo will find someone else to love.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With a good rooster saddles should not be necessary. He's being too rough or is singling out individuals. That is not a trait you want to continue in the breeding lines.


----------

